# Tow Boat US Be Warned (Freeport Operator Tempest Marine)



## CWO2 (Apr 5, 2009)

About a month ago I lost my lower unit 21 miles off the end of the Matagorda Jetty. I had 3 teenagers and one adult with me. It scared my passengers but I told them not to worry that I had towing insurance and that we might have to wait several hours but someone would come for us. Luckily I had cell service so I called their 800 number. Spoke with their dispatcher in California gave her my coordinates. She said no problem it might take awhile but "we will" have someone headed your way in the next hour or two and that she would contact their captain in Freeport and call me back within the hour. An hour and half passed and no call from Tow Boat US. The kids were starting to freak out so I called her back. She informed me that the captain in Freeport (Tempest Marine) was reporting that his boat was down and that he did not think he would be able to repair it till the following day. She went on to say that she thought she could get a boat out of Port O Conner and would call me back within the hour. An hour passes and no call. Its 7:30 pm the wind is starting to pick up and it has gotten considerably rougher. My crew was getting extremely anxious so I called her back again determined not to let her off the phone until we had some kind of resolution. Man was I in for a surprise. She informed me that the boat out of Port O Conner was a maybe at best and that was the best she could do. Basically I Freaked the F Out. I asked her if the Coast Guard had been notified. NO. I asked her if they had any contingency plan in place for a situation like this. NO. I went on to scream into the phone that there were probably a good half dozen companies within range to provide us with a tow and why couldn't she contact one of them. She said it was Tow Boat US policy to only contract with one company in each port. She was sorry but "that's the way it is " and that they would not be providing us a tow until the following day. After a long string of obscenities and expletives I asked her to call the CG and report our situation and coordinates. Five minutes later my phone rings and it's the GC. Petty Officer Mike says not to worry that if they can't arrange for a commercial tow they will come and get us. He starts broadcasting boat needs assistance messages every fifteen minutes and calling me every fifteen minutes to check on the kids. Stand up guy. Around 7:45 we see a catamaran on the horizon. We flagged them down and thankfully they changed course and came over. Long story short they towed us in and dropped us off at Russell's a little after 9:00pm. Guy named Dan in about a 26' cat. Thanks again Dan you are a stand up guy. After a little investigation on 2Cool and several other sites it became obvious that this was standard operating procedure for this captain out of Freeport and Tow Boat US. What I learned is that if it's not financially advantageous for him to make the tow he just says his boat is down. Tow Boat US says if you read the conditions of our contract you will see we make no guarantee of rescue or towing. Wow my bad I thought that was what this insurance was for. This guy out off Freeport has a long history of the broken boat story. He has also assured people that he would be there and just not shown up or bothered to call the CG. After several phone conversations and E-mails Tow Boat Us says that they are sorry and that they will refund my money. I tell them that it's not about refunding my money. It's about doing what you say will do. Nowhere in their marketing material does it say we may or may not be there for you. Anyway I track down six other people who have had similar experiences with the operator in Freeport and convince them to contact Tow Boat US if they all ready haven't. I also dig up ten post off fishing and boating websites and send that to them. Their response was we get nothing but overwhelmingly good comments about this operator and that he's our guy and we intend to keep him. Unfortunately I think it's going to take some people getting seriously hurt or killed before they decide to do the right thing. In my opinion this Company and the Freeport operator ( Tempest Marine ) are POS and do not deserve your business or respect.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad I saw this, I was just looking into buying their coverage... Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Next time tell TOW BOAT US you don't have insurance with them and you will be happy to pay for a tow in. When he gets there tell him you just remembered you bought the insurance!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

"Tow Boat US says if you read the conditions of our contract you will see we make no guarantee of rescue or towing."

Is that true? Did you read your policy/contract? What does it say?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

this horse was beaten hard years ago, it is fairly common knowledge that Matty is a dead zone for formal tow coverage. very sorry you had to learn the hard way.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ernest said:


> "Tow Boat US says if you read the conditions of our contract you will see we make no guarantee of rescue or towing."
> 
> Is that true? Did you read your policy/contract? What does it say?


Here's the skinny

BoatU.S. ON-WATER TOWING SERVICE AGREEMENT 
This Agreement is applicable throughout United States, Canada, Bahamas and Reimbursement Worldwide.

BoatU.S. ON-WATER TOWING provides a range of benefits and PAID SERVICES to an enrolled MEMBER in good standing, 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

*PAID SERVICES include:* Payment for towing Member's disabled boat from the point of breakdown at sea to port of choice; at sea battery jumpstarts; delivery of fuel, engine fluids and basic engine parts to avoid a tow, subject to availability; soft ungrounding assistance; and towing the disabled boat immediately after breakdown from a restricted use dock to the Member's homedock or repair facility. A restricted use dock is one from which Member must move immediately, i.e. fuel or restaurant docks and docks without overnight facilities. Thirty days following initiation of, or upgrade to, Unlimited Gold Service Level, Paid Service includes payment of the cost to tow Member's boat from any dock or mooring to the Members port of choice not to exceed a total towing distance of 25 miles. All other service levels ($50, $150 and Unlimited) include payment up to 50% of the cost to tow the Member's disabled boat from an unrestricted use dock or mooring, i.e. home docks or marinas, for the purpose of repairs, thirty days following Membership initiation or upgrade in service level*. Paid Services apply to any recreational boat owned, borrowed or chartered by the Member and includes 24 Hour Towing Dispatch Service. *

Paid Services are available when using BoatU.S. Licensed Towing Companies (TowBoatU.S.® and Vessel Assist®) up to the SERVICE LEVEL on Member's card at the time of the breakdown or soft ungrounding. Service Levels include Paid Services up to $50, $150, UNLIMITED and UNLIMITED GOLD. UNLIMITED and Unlimited Gold Service Level Paid Services are provided for when the boat is disabled and towed within an UNLIMITED SERVICE AREA. An UNLIMITED SERVICE AREA is defined as at least 50 coastal miles (25 miles in any direction from a Licensed Company's port). Extended UNLIMITED SERVICE AREAS, 30 miles or more offshore, are available in many locations and can be found online at BoatUS.com/towing or by calling the BoatU.S. Towing Department at 1-800-888-4869.

*RESTRICTIONS AND EXCLUSIONS TO PAID SERVICES*. Paid Services apply per Incident. An Incident is an event or series of events arising from the same breakdown. Member is responsible to pay expenses incurred in excess of Service Level active at the time of breakdown or soft grounding.

For non emergency assistance when a BoatU.S. Licensed Towing Company is not available, Member must contact 24 Hour Dispatch via VHF relay or 800-391-4869 prior to accepting assistance from another towing company. Upon authorization, Member is eligible for Paid Services up to $125 per hour from breakdown location to the nearest repair facility and soft ungrounding up to $10 per foot of boat length, up to Member's Service Level ($2,500 for UNLIMITED and $3,000 for UNLIMITED GOLD). If towing service is not available, BoatU.S. will contact a government agency. To receive reimbursement consideration, invoice must be submitted within 90 days.

In an emergency situation, Member must contact Coast Guard or a government agency immediately. This Towing Service Agreement is not a promise of rescue and is restricted to Paid Services which can be provided with equipment immediately available to the towing company. Paid Services will be provided during normal boating season and within the safe parameters of the towing company capabilities, but will not be rendered when the disabled vessel cannot be safely or reasonably reached or secured and/or properly serviced without damage or danger to either vessel or persons. This Towing Service Agreement is not an insurance policy and does not provide for liability or damages arising out of injury to persons, boats or property and may not be transferred or assigned to another party.

This Towing Service Agreement becomes effective 11:59 PM on the day of payment and does not apply to: pre-existing conditions, including but not restricted to, towing after disabled vessel is pushed away from dock or mooring; battery jump starts, dive service, and fuel delivery at a dock; towing from a repair or storage facility, for seasonal haul out or routine maintenance (with the exception of the Unlimited Gold Service Level), or for storm preparation; salvage, including but not restricted to hard groundings, or assistance requiring more than one vessel, pumps, divers, airbags or other special equipment; the cost of fuel or supplies; charges for escort, navigation assistance, search for lost vessels, retrieving anchors or other equipment; charges to repair, haul, launch, commission, decommission, moor, dock or other marina charges; U.S. or Foreign Customs Fees; when Member is a guest or paid captain on any boat; any boat used for commercial purposes; Paid Services being paid for by another company.

The Member is required to use care and diligence in the operation and maintenance of the boat. BoatU.S. may, at its sole discretion, withdraw Member's Service Level for abuses, including excessive use. This Towing Service Agreement expires concurrent with BoatU.S. Membership.

01/09


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

I had a similar thing happen 9 years ago. I had a contract with Sea Tow. I was tied up at a platform about 45 miles out of Freeport and was having engine trouble. They contacted some contractor in Freeport, he called me and was supposed to come out to get me. He never showed up. I am not sure what company it was. I ended up making it within 26 miles from shore. I hailed the CG and they towed me in.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

An UNLIMITED SERVICE AREA is defined as at least 50 coastal miles (*25 miles in any direction from a Licensed Company's port)*. Extended UNLIMITED SERVICE AREAS, 30 miles or more offshore,

this is the problem...............


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

"This Towing Service Agreement is not a promise of rescue and is restricted to Paid Services which can be provided with equipment immediately available to the towing company."

Then, just what exactly are you promising us for our money? If you need us, we just might be able to come get you? I think I'll keep that money in my wallet. Plenty of 2coolers on the water anyway. (I don't venture offshore).


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

SUE!!!!! It's the American way!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe what we need for the Matty area is a directory of 2coolers that wouldn't mind being called on to tow for a fair price. With the number of members we have, surely there would always be someone available. Plenty of folks who keep their boats in the water...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Angler 1 said:


> Next time tell TOW BOAT US you don't have insurance with them and you will be happy to pay for a tow in. When he gets there tell him you just remembered you bought the insurance!


Haha thats what I was thinking. I have broke down twice in my life a few miles offshore and once was with a guy on a busy summer weekend and he did not have boat us coverage. They were there within an hour. Second time I was in my boat and they took 3 hours in the middle of winter. Pretty shady if you ask me.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Maybe what we need for the Matty area is a directory of 2coolers that wouldn't mind being called on to tow for a fair price. With the number of members we have, surely there would always be someone available. Plenty of folks who keep their boats in the water...


cant help you in matty but galveston, slp, and freeport and i would be happy too. all i charge is fill my fuel tank back up and a case of cold corona.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> "This Towing Service Agreement is not a promise of rescue and is restricted to Paid Services which can be provided with equipment immediately available to the towing company."
> 
> Then, just what exactly are you promising us for our money? If you need us, we just might be able to come get you? I think I'll keep that money in my wallet. Plenty of 2coolers on the water anyway. (I don't venture offshore).


You can't just pull out that one little part. You need to read the whole thing.

*In an emergency situation*, Member must contact Coast Guard or a government agency immediately. This Towing Service Agreement is not a promise of rescue and is restricted to Paid Services which can be provided with equipment immediately available to the towing company. Paid Services will be provided during *normal boating season* and *within the safe parameters of the towing company capabilities*, but *will not be rendered when the disabled vessel cannot be safely or reasonably reached or secured and/or properly serviced without damage or danger to either vessel or persons*. This Towing Service Agreement is not an insurance policy and does not provide for liability or damages arising out of injury to persons, boats or property and may not be transferred or assigned to another party.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey, Tiny. How the heck are ya?
That is the little part they pull out and use on you themselves. What's good for the goose....



Tiny said:


> You can't just pull out that one little part. You need to read the whole thing.
> 
> *In an emergency situation*, Member must contact Coast Guard or a government agency immediately. This Towing Service Agreement is not a promise of rescue and is restricted to Paid Services which can be provided with equipment immediately available to the towing company. Paid Services will be provided during *normal boating season* and *within the safe parameters of the towing company capabilities*, but *will not be rendered when the disabled vessel cannot be safely or reasonably reached or secured and/or properly serviced without damage or danger to either vessel or persons*. This Towing Service Agreement is not an insurance policy and does not provide for liability or damages arising out of injury to persons, boats or property and may not be transferred or assigned to another party.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I here ya... I here ya... 

Pretty good by the way. And yourself????


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

> For non emergency assistance when a BoatU.S. Licensed Towing Company is not available, Member must contact 24 Hour Dispatch via VHF relay or 800-391-4869 prior to *accepting assistance from another towing company. Upon authorization, Member is eligible for Paid Services up to $125 per hour from breakdown location to the nearest repair facility and soft ungrounding up to $10 per foot of boat length, up to Member's Service Level ($2,500 for UNLIMITED and $3,000 for UNLIMITED GOLD).* If towing service is not available, BoatU.S. will contact a government agency. To receive reimbursement consideration, invoice must be submitted within 90 days.


could you have used this clause?


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Heck fish out of Sabine and it's not even an option, no towing service over here. We just take care of each other. Someone brakes down and we go get them. All you have to do is call or get amessage to me.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

tokavi said:


> Heck fish out of Sabine and it's not even an option, no towing service over here. We just take care of each other. Someone brakes down and we go get them. All you have to do is call or get amessage to me.


...or me, or any one of several more guys we fish with.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Glad I could help!*

CWO2,
I am glad we could help you out, we were coming in a little later than we like, I actually changed course by a few degrees on the auto pilot so I would not get yelled at about getting too close to some ones "secret spot". I thought it was odd that you were in the middle of no where late in the evening and luckly I saw you waving! I guess my radio must have been turned down? I was wondering what kind of phone service you had talking back to shore, I need to get me one of those!
I hope to see you on the water again soon!

Danny


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Props to you Cat Daddy! You or anyone can call on me out of Matty any time for help! Don't hesitate!


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

Couldn't read the print it was so fine, but wanted to give my POC story. Twice, I have been towed in by Tow Boat US. The latest about a month ago when I hit a submerged concrete pylon behind 5th lake. The guy was there in about 1.5 hours with an airboat. He was fishing POCO offshore the next day, so we had to make a run to Seadrift to grab his clothes before back to my trailer in POC. Couldn't have been more helpful and it looks like the $5400 in damage is going to be 100% compensated by my insurance. I believe his name was Robby and his folks own Froggies. Couldn't have been happier with my experience.


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

Cat Daddy said:


> CWO2,
> I am glad we could help you out, we were coming in a little later than we like, I actually changed course by a few degrees on the auto pilot so I would not get yelled at about getting too close to some ones "secret spot". I thought it was odd that you were in the middle of no where late in the evening and luckly I saw you waving! I guess my radio must have been turned down? I was wondering what kind of phone service you had talking back to shore, I need to get me one of those!
> I hope to see you on the water again soon!
> 
> Danny


Awesome job Cat Daddy. It was good of you to help a fellow fisherman out. Stuff happens out there to everyone at one point or another and it is good that you were willing step up.

We were talking about getting some sort of tow membership just this morning. This story is a bit discouraging. Does anyone have any recommendations or good stories about the tow companies? It is cool that alot of 2coolers are willing to help out when they can. I know that if I lived a couple of hours closer, I would definitely be willing to help for just the cost of fuel and the case of corona......but dos equis would be much more appreciated.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Sea Tow is great in NC. 

Where we run into issues has more to do with groundings and the rules. Any grounding in a surf zone is automatically considered salvage and billed at 10% of the value of the boat. We have a lot of shoals that people try to jump, get stuck and find themselves in a salvage situation.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

seeingred said:


> Couldn't read the print it was so fine, but wanted to give my POC story. Twice, I have been towed in by Tow Boat US. The latest about a month ago when I hit a submerged concrete pylon behind 5th lake. The guy was there in about 1.5 hours with an airboat. He was fishing POCO offshore the next day, so we had to make a run to Seadrift to grab his clothes before back to my trailer in POC. Couldn't have been more helpful and it looks like the $5400 in damage is going to be 100% compensated by my insurance. I believe his name was Robby and his folks own Froggies. Couldn't have been happier with my experience.


There's an old road bed that runs thru there. We've almost hit it also. Anyone trying to run thru there needs to be on the look out. Some old culverts are submerged. Not a good place to break down.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Very disconcerting news CWO2. I've paid premium dues for quite a few years but never needed a tow. I did have a trailer problem a few years ago and called for assistance. That was late in the day near Rosharon and they basically told me it would be best to figure out my own means of recovery and then send them the bill. I ended up chaining an axle and limping back to Katy so have no idea if they would have paid.

I took the liberty of copying your post and sent it with my own questions to the company. Have not heard back but will post when I do.


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

In June I broke down 10 miles out of Freeport the guy from Tempest was there in 1.5 hours after contacting him directly by cell phone he kept in contact with me by radio.I do have tow boat us coverage and he was told that on the phone.Service was great for me


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

I have Tow Boat also, kinda scary....since I only have a single motor and love going off shore...I would be glad to help anyone also, is there a place to post a phone number? I like the idea of a 2cooler rescue team


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you folks may want to read up on proper towing procedures if you are gonna jump off into this, or you may very well end up w 2 vessels in trouble and injuries.

i have seen them

skip the 1/2"...... 10 year old sunburned anchor line ....carry some good heavy braid and make a proper tow bridle ahead of time for starters


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

SWANY said:


> I have Tow Boat also, kinda scary....since I only have a single motor and love going off shore...I would be glad to help anyone also, is there a place to post a phone number? I like the idea of a 2cooler rescue team


I am game, but like coastal said we probably should make sure we have the proper equipment for the job to keep from damaging property or persons.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Some green*



Cat Daddy said:


> CWO2,
> I am glad we could help you out, we were coming in a little later than we like, I actually changed course by a few degrees on the auto pilot so I would not get yelled at about getting too close to some ones "secret spot". I thought it was odd that you were in the middle of no where late in the evening and luckly I saw you waving! I guess my radio must have been turned down? I was wondering what kind of phone service you had talking back to shore, I need to get me one of those!
> I hope to see you on the water again soon!
> 
> Danny


Sir I sent you some green because you did a good deed. Thank you so much for helping out. I also noticed you did not have any green yet so maybe a few guys here can help you

Sincerely,

Manwitaplan


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

manwitaplan said:


> Sir I sent you some green because you did a good deed. Thank you so much for helping out. I also noticed you did not have any green yet so maybe a few guys here can help you
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Manwitaplan


SENT HIM SOME GREEN TOO!:biggrin:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Never easy said:


> I am game, but like coastal said we probably should make sure we have the proper equipment for the job to keep from damaging property or persons.


The equipment is the easy part (but yes, a very important part). Towing entails a different set of risks and liabilities, which is why the CG requires a licensed Capt. to have a towing endorsement if he's going to engage in it. In any kind of seas, knowing how long the towline and why, which cleats and tiedowns are throughbolted, how to rig a bridle, etc. Also, the towing captain is in command and legally liable for both vessels, etc.

I've towed and been towed and probably will again, but it's not an automatic decision. With any complications, a larger boat, drinkers on board, etc. my first inclination would be to help them get their boat going, second to take the people off (if there's any danger or extreme discomfort) and dog the coast guard or a tow company until I KNOW they've gone to get the folks.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks for the info! i have towed in peolpe 4x and just hope if and when i have a problem someone will do the same for me. i am willing to help people out if i am out there and have been a mechanic for pretty close to ten years so most of the time i can get something to run. two of the four i towed broke there steering. one blew the center out of a sparkplug, and one locked the motor completely. i will still help people out but i will be more cautous on how when and where i will tow them. thanks again for your info. hollis.


----------



## txfishbait (Jun 21, 2007)

Check your boat insurance policies....in some cases its cheaper to up your towing coverage than to subscribe to a "tow service".

Prime example here...some of the "tow service subsriptions" don't have coverage everywhere, sucks to be stuck with one option.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

I, too, have towed and been towed as far as 42 miles offshore. I have not nor will I buy a US Tow Service contract as I feel they are a rip off. 
I have a single engine so I have to keep in mind that I might require a tow that day but I feel I am prepared. I have a radio and a GPS. When I have broken down in the past, I called the Coast Guard and they put out a request for boater assistance. Both times, I had a reply within minutes. The CG will try their best to get a boater to come get you but in case they can't, they will come get you themselves, for free. Remember, towing insurance is a rip off.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

manwitaplan said:


> Sir I sent you some green because you did a good deed. Thank you so much for helping out. I also noticed you did not have any green yet so maybe a few guys here can help you
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Manwitaplan


I don't believe the points show until he has 50 posts.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Cat Daddy said:


> CWO2,
> I am glad we could help you out, we were coming in a little later than we like, I actually changed course by a few degrees on the auto pilot so I would not get yelled at about getting too close to some ones "secret spot". I thought it was odd that you were in the middle of no where late in the evening and luckly I saw you waving! I guess my radio must have been turned down? I was wondering what kind of phone service you had talking back to shore, I need to get me one of those!
> I hope to see you on the water again soon!
> 
> Danny


Here's to having that gratitude returned to you 10 fold.

Green headed your way.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

manwitaplan said:


> Sir I sent you some green because you did a good deed. Thank you so much for helping out. I also noticed you did not have any green yet so maybe a few guys here can help you
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Manwitaplan





Never easy said:


> SENT HIM SOME GREEN TOO!:biggrin:





Main Frame 8 said:


> I don't believe the points show until he has 50 posts.


Greenie sent none the less, awesome job Cat Daddy. :cheers:


----------



## M9 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Copy of their towing service agreement*

Gents here is a copy of the Towing Service Agreement that I downloaded directly from http://www.boatus.com/towing/agree.asp. What has been discussed in this thread is all true...no guarantee of tow within a specific time limit. I guess if you are drifting in the gulf like this poor guy you are screwed. Nevertheless, it's cheap enough that I think it's worth having.

M9

BoatU.S. ON-WATER TOWING SERVICE AGREEMENT

This Agreement is applicable throughout United States, Canada, Bahamas and Reimbursement Worldwide.

BoatU.S. ON-WATER TOWING provides a range of benefits and PAID SERVICES to an enrolled MEMBER in good standing, 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

*PAID SERVICES include:* Payment for towing Member's disabled boat from the point of breakdown at sea to port of choice; at sea battery jumpstarts; delivery of fuel, engine fluids and basic engine parts to avoid a tow, subject to availability; soft ungrounding assistance; and towing the disabled boat immediately after breakdown from a restricted use dock to the Member's homedock or repair facility. A restricted use dock is one from which Member must move immediately, i.e. fuel or restaurant docks and docks without overnight facilities. Thirty days following initiation of, or upgrade to, Unlimited Gold Service Level, Paid Service includes payment of the cost to *tow Member's boat from any dock or mooring to the Members port of choice not to exceed a total towing distance of 25 miles*. All other service levels ($50, $150 and Unlimited) include payment up to 50% of the cost to tow the Member's disabled boat from an unrestricted use dock or mooring, i.e. home docks or marinas, for the purpose of repairs, thirty days following Membership initiation or upgrade in service level*. Paid Services apply to any recreational boat owned, borrowed or chartered by the Member and includes 24 Hour Towing Dispatch Service. *

Paid Services are available when using BoatU.S. Licensed Towing Companies (TowBoatU.S.® and Vessel Assist®) up to the SERVICE LEVEL on Member's card at the time of the breakdown or soft ungrounding. Service Levels include Paid Services up to $50, $150, UNLIMITED and UNLIMITED GOLD. UNLIMITED and Unlimited Gold Service Level Paid Services are provided for when the boat is disabled and towed within an UNLIMITED SERVICE AREA. An UNLIMITED SERVICE AREA is defined as at least 50 coastal miles (25 miles in any direction from a Licensed Company's port). Extended UNLIMITED SERVICE AREAS, 30 miles or more offshore, are available in many locations and can be found online at BoatUS.com/towing or by calling the BoatU.S. Towing Department at 1-800-888-4869.

*RESTRICTIONS AND EXCLUSIONS TO PAID SERVICES*. Paid Services apply per Incident. An Incident is an event or series of events arising from the same breakdown. Member is responsible to pay expenses incurred in excess of Service Level active at the time of breakdown or soft grounding.

For non emergency assistance when a BoatU.S. Licensed Towing Company is not available, Member must contact 24 Hour Dispatch via VHF relay or 800-391-4869 prior to accepting assistance from another towing company. Upon authorization, Member is eligible for Paid Services up to $125 per hour from breakdown location to the nearest repair facility and soft ungrounding up to $10 per foot of boat length, up to Member's Service Level ($2,500 for UNLIMITED and $3,000 for UNLIMITED GOLD). If towing service is not available, BoatU.S. will contact a government agency. To receive reimbursement consideration, invoice must be submitted within 90 days.

In an emergency situation, Member must contact Coast Guard or a government agency immediately. *This Towing Service Agreement is not a promise of rescue and is restricted to Paid Services which can be provided with equipment immediately available to the towing company*. Paid Services will be provided during normal boating season and within the safe parameters of the towing company capabilities, but will not be rendered when the disabled vessel cannot be safely or reasonably reached or secured and/or properly serviced without damage or danger to either vessel or persons. This Towing Service Agreement is not an insurance policy and does not provide for liability or damages arising out of injury to persons, boats or property and may not be transferred or assigned to another party.

This Towing Service Agreement becomes effective 11:59 PM on the day of payment and does not apply to: pre-existing conditions, including but not restricted to, towing after disabled vessel is pushed away from dock or mooring; battery jump starts, dive service, and fuel delivery at a dock; towing from a repair or storage facility, for seasonal haul out or routine maintenance (with the exception of the Unlimited Gold Service Level), or for storm preparation; salvage, including but not restricted to hard groundings, or assistance requiring more than one vessel, pumps, divers, airbags or other special equipment; the cost of fuel or supplies; charges for escort, navigation assistance, search for lost vessels, retrieving anchors or other equipment; charges to repair, haul, launch, commission, decommission, moor, dock or other marina charges; U.S. or Foreign Customs Fees; when Member is a guest or paid captain on any boat; any boat used for commercial purposes; Paid Services being paid for by another company.

The Member is required to use care and diligence in the operation and maintenance of the boat. BoatU.S. may, at its sole discretion, withdraw Member's Service Level for abuses, including excessive use. This Towing Service Agreement expires concurrent with BoatU.S. Membership.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Never easy said:


> thanks for the info! i have towed in peolpe 4x and just hope if and when i have a problem someone will do the same for me. i am willing to help people out if i am out there and have been a mechanic for pretty close to ten years so most of the time i can get something to run. two of the four i towed broke there steering. one blew the center out of a sparkplug, and *one locked the motor completely*. i will still help people out but i will be more cautous on how when and where i will tow them. thanks again for your info. hollis.


Mercury?


----------



## Seahorse08 (Jul 8, 2009)

workn2huntnfish said:


> I, too, have towed and been towed as far as 42 miles offshore. I have not nor will I buy a US Tow Service contract as I feel they are a rip off.
> I have a single engine so I have to keep in mind that I might require a tow that day but I feel I am prepared. I have a radio and a GPS. When I have broken down in the past, I called the Coast Guard and they put out a request for boater assistance. Both times, I had a reply within minutes. The CG will try their best to get a boater to come get you but in case they can't, they will come get you themselves, for free. Remember, towing insurance is a rip off.


I thought the Coast Guard will refer you for the SEATOW first then seek for other means of assistance if they are not available at the time. Broke down at Middle Bank 10 miles out last month, I called SEATOW (located @ Kirby Marina), ending up pay them $600 for 3 hrs towing fee. Can we call Coast Guard and expect them to tow us in for free?


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Lav20 said:


> Mercury?


towed 1 yamaha, 1 chevy straight six IO, 1 omc v4, and a force. towed three with a mercury and one with a evenrude.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Angler 1 said:


> Next time tell TOW BOAT US you don't have insurance with them and you will be happy to pay for a tow in. When he gets there tell him you just remembered you bought the insurance!


PERFECT!!! This is good info to know.....sorry you hadda find out the hard way...at least you educated ALOT of us on this....


----------



## CWO2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Thanks again Danny!!*



Cat Daddy said:


> CWO2,
> I am glad we could help you out, we were coming in a little later than we like, I actually changed course by a few degrees on the auto pilot so I would not get yelled at about getting too close to some ones "secret spot". I thought it was odd that you were in the middle of no where late in the evening and luckly I saw you waving! I guess my radio must have been turned down? I was wondering what kind of phone service you had talking back to shore, I need to get me one of those!
> I hope to see you on the water again soon!
> 
> Danny


As you were pulling up that day I was telling the kids not to expect a tow in. Having towed people myself I"m aware of the risk and dangers involved. About the time you pulled up I was trying to explain to them that fishing boats were not designed to tow other boats and all kinds of problems can arise. Once we got back to Russell's my son told me I didn't know what I was talking about. That your boat rode and towed great. He's seventeen and knows it all. Let me tell you what kind of guy Danny is. I asked him to take the kids in and I would wait for the GC. He said no he was not leaving without us. The kids got in his boat and away we went. Danny took a big chance towing us that far and I will never forget it. On another note my son told me that the middle aged guy you were with that day was telling him about how great cats were. Said he was to tired to have the cat mono hull debate and just laid down on the deck and went to sleep. How funny is that? Anyway thanks again. Maybe some day in the near future we can do a buddy boat dive/fish trip.

Best Wishes,

Mark Boyd

The phone was a blackberry with ATT. They have pretty good coverage on our part of the coast especially near the larger rigs.


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

*just threw it away*

i had their card in my wallet... meant to sign up with them eventually.... but after reading this i decided to throw their card away...


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

I think a lot of boat insurance policies will reimburse you up to 10.000 if you need to be towed in.. I may be wrong. What is the cost to get towed in nowadays, $750 an hr from dispatch? If anyone could shed some light, great info on the post btw.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

We had towing insurance when we broke down 9 miles from the freeport jetties. WE notified the CG first and then called Towboat U.S.
The guy told us he would be in the water in around an hour. We tried to call hiim back after about 2 hrs. The CG called him and then called us back to inform us that his boat was broken down and he would be able to come and get us. The coasties came and picked us up and took us in. 
What kind of boat and motors does this supposed towboat captain have???
He sure does break down a lot. If he breaks down half as much as he claims, what are the chances he would actually get you into the dock? 
I would hate to have his boat cut out at the mouth of the jetties.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*2 cents.....*

I recently found out that my insurance though Allstate covered towing. I have house, car, boat coverage through them. For $15 a year more I get up to $1000 reimbursement on any emergency marine service.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a 25 foot bay boat and fish east matty and run offshore sometimes. I have had seatow for years and never used them. Every time I renew I am always nervous about it cause they don't have an operator close. They always tell me they would contract it out. I always wondered about that.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Guys, this is why I always try to convince my friends to run a kicker motor. It might take a while, but it will get you in, or at least keep you headed into a rough sea. I'm no old salt. I stay inshore for the most part, but I learned from my dad that running around offshore with a single engine is foolhardy. Heck, I think it's foolhardy to leave the dock with one motor. I run a kicker on my flatbottom. Some people think it's silly, but it has saved many trips. I tow people all the time, and I never ask for anything in return, but it's usually just a short tow. I'm not putting down anyone who does it, but for all the money people spend getting offshore, a kicker motor and mount is a small, but important investment. If you don't have twins, please get a kicker. It can save your butt.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

berto1900 said:


> i had their card in my wallet... meant to sign up with them eventually.... but after reading this i decided to throw their card away...


just because the guy out of Freeport is bad, don't think all of them are. The guys out of Seabrook are first rate and pulled me in from the Galveston sea buoy last year, all covered by my unlimited plan. They were there in 2 hours and did a great job. The owner even called me on the way in to check and see if everything was going OK. 281-474-4600.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Guys, this is why I always try to convince my friends to run a kicker motor. It might take a while, but it will get you in, or at least keep you headed into a rough sea. I'm no old salt. I stay inshore for the most part, but I learned from my dad that running around offshore with a single engine is foolhardy. Heck, I think it's foolhardy to leave the dock with one motor. I run a kicker on my flatbottom. Some people think it's silly, but it has saved many trips. I tow people all the time, and I never ask for anything in return, but it's usually just a short tow. I'm not putting down anyone who does it, but for all the money people spend getting offshore, a kicker motor and mount is a small, but important investment. If you don't have twins, please get a kicker. It can save your butt.


Coach, you're overdoing it. One doesn't need a kicker offshore. A radio and GPS is all that is necessary. A kicker is just added expense, weight and maintaince though it does make more sense to have one in the back bays than offshore. Like I said, both times I got towed required a very short wait.

Mont, they must be a sponsor to this site because they sure are a rip off.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Mont, they must be a sponsor to this site because they sure are a rip off.


huh? No ripoffs sponsor this site. Like I said, one bad towing company doesn't mean Boat US towing nationwide is a bad thing. I had a very positive experience with them and posted that. Maybe you can't read very well or something.
The guys in Seabrook were total pros and the whole tab was covered by my policy. BTW, that was a $1300+ tow I didn't pay for.

If you don't have 2 engines and go offshore, it's only a matter of time until you end up on the end of a tow rope too.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Mont said:


> huh? No ripoffs sponsor this site. Like I said, one bad towing company doesn't mean Boat US towing nationwide is a bad thing. I had a very positive experience with them and posted that. Maybe you can't read very well or something.
> The guys in Seabrook were total pros and the whole tab was covered by my policy. BTW, that was a $1300+ tow I didn't pay for.
> 
> If you don't have 2 engines and go offshore, it's only a matter of time until you end up on the end of a tow rope too.


 I have a few beers every week with the owner of the Seabrook Tow boats and he as good of person you could ever meet.


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

*Boat US*

I needed to get towed back in last June. Called Boat US, they were there
within 40 minutes. Towed me in from Sylvan Beach area back to Clear Lake ramp. Had left over bad gas from a boat dealer. Boat US was very professional and polite. Tow charge was $750 and I didn't pay a dime. Went to my membership. I wouldn't be in the water without that insurance. I also have them for my trailer for only $14.00 a year.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Mont said:


> just because the guy out of Freeport is bad, don't think all of them are. The guys out of Seabrook are first rate and pulled me in from the Galveston sea buoy last year, all covered by my unlimited plan. They were there in 2 hours and did a great job. The owner even called me on the way in to check and see if everything was going OK. 281-474-4600.


I remember that tow.......it was quite a daisy chain........Tow Boat US, Flatline and the SS Tiny!

BTW Mont, Tiny still has the picture disk that I took of the tow.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Mont said:


> huh? No ripoffs sponsor this site. Like I said, one bad towing company doesn't mean Boat US towing nationwide is a bad thing. I had a very positive experience with them and posted that. Maybe you can't read very well or something.
> The guys in Seabrook were total pros and the whole tab was covered by my policy. BTW, that was a $1300+ tow I didn't pay for.
> 
> If you don't have 2 engines and go offshore, it's only a matter of time until you end up on the end of a tow rope too.


Mont, ***? "Maybe you can't read very well or something." I read just fine and that is why I referred to your BS statement. Maybe it is you that has the problem reading. As I stated, I have towed and been towed, that's the way it is sometimes. The wise angler is prepared. I stated that Sea Tow is a rip off and it is! How much money goes into your pocket from them shouldn't allow you to rip into me like you did.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your experience. I've had two real good experiences with Tempest. One time, on my current boat, the first trip deep we miscalculated fuel efficiency and ran out 14 miles offshore on the way back from Auger. Spoke with the owner and he asked if we needed anything else other than a tow, and he brought us about 200 pounds of ice from bucee's. Miscalculated that as well. 

The first tow was about 40 nm offshore and he was there within 3 hours. They've always been friendly, professional, and expediant.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mont said:


> If you don't have 2 engines and go offshore, it's only a matter of time until you end up on the end of a tow rope too.


It's all about redundancy out there.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I understand your frustrations with Tow Boat US and i'm glad you guys got back OK. We were offshore 42 miles from Freeport in 2006 when a 24' single motor boat flagged us down. We ended up towing them in and caught fish trolling while doing so which was fun. We dropped them off at Bridge Bait and didn't even get a thank you. We had to go over after docking our boat and interrupt their beer drinking party to ask them to help pay for the fuel it took to tow them back. I would never leave anyone offshore in need but I don't understand why people venture 42 miles with only 1 motor and not even a kicker.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Mont said:


> BTW, that was a $1300+ tow I didn't pay for.


That has sort of been my experience. In the first year I had it, I was towed twice, racking up $1650 in charges with Sea Tow that were 100% covered. Best $110 bucks I have ever spent.

In NC, only a fool would go offshore without it, because I have seen them headed offshore to get boats, in what I considered life threatening conditions, where I was limping home at 10 knots, mean while they were headed offshore to get someone and probably save their boat.

My hats off to the boys here.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Mont, ***? "Maybe you can't read very well or something." I read just fine and that is why I referred to your BS statement. Maybe it is you that has the problem reading. As I stated, I have towed and been towed, that's the way it is sometimes. The wise angler is prepared. I stated that Sea Tow is a rip off and it is! How much money goes into your pocket from them shouldn't allow you to rip into me like you did.


here's your exact words



> I, too, have towed and been towed as far as 42 miles offshore. I have not nor will I buy a US Tow Service contract as I feel they are a rip off.


That doesn't say one thing about "Sea Tow" you moron. You want to crawl on someone, you best find someone else than me. 
The thread is about Tow Boat US, not another service.

Furthermore, I sold the business side of 2cool nearly 2 years ago, so not one dime from any sponsor "goes in my pocket''. It's idiots like yourself that need to learn some manners around here.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Mont said:


> here's your exact words
> 
> That doesn't say one thing about "Sea Tow" you moron. You want to crawl on someone, you best find someone else than me.
> The thread is about Tow Boat US, not another service.
> ...


Wow! And, you call yourself an "Administrator"? I will not lower myself to your level and call you names but professional you are not. As someone else here said, "it all has to do with your upbringing". And, I know you wouldn't say that to my face, at least if you have some gray matter in between your ears. You are an embarassment to this website and you obviously are not much of a man.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I will be more than happy to say it to your face.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Mont said:


> I will be more than happy to say it to your face.


Today, Walmart-Alvin, 4:30. Bring all of your cool aid drinking friends.
I'll be in a white 3500 Chevy 4 door PU. 
You won't show, like I said, you ain't much of a man.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Today, Walmart-Alvin, 4:30. Bring all of your cool aid drinking friends.
> I'll be in a white 3500 Chevy 4 door PU.
> You won't show, like I said, you ain't much of a man.


Either you're a dumbass or you have a death wish........or both!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Today, Walmart-Alvin, 4:30. Bring all of your cool aid drinking friends.
> I'll be in a white 3500 Chevy 4 door PU.
> You won't show, like I said, you ain't much of a man.


Lmao...you are a bad arse. Oh wait, that's a ninja keyboard you got huh?

Some people need to lighten up around here.

I might stop by on my way to Angleton to laugh at his arse getting off work. :doowapsta


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

If there were ever a thread that needed to be deleted, this has instantly become the one.

Cut and run.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*******.....*



workn2huntnfish said:


> Today, Walmart-Alvin, 4:30. Bring all of your cool aid drinking friends.
> I'll be in a white 3500 Chevy 4 door PU.
> You won't show, like I said, you ain't much of a man.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Coach, you're overdoing it. One doesn't need a kicker offshore. A radio and GPS is all that is necessary. A kicker is just added expense, weight and maintaince though it does make more sense to have one in the back bays than offshore. Like I said, both times I got towed required a very short wait.
> 
> Mont, they must be a sponsor to this site because they sure are a rip off.


I might be overdoing it, but I'm a belt and suspenders type of guy. That keeps me from having to ask others for help. I just prefer to be able to extricate myself from a tough situation, rather than put someone else out, or worst of all have to take the Coastie's time when they probably have better things to do. It's all about self reliance. Extra weight? A 15 horse Yammy is 79 lbs and an Eez In bracket weighs about 10 lbs. That's negligible on an offshore boat. Maintenance on a 2 stroke is negligible as well.

Everyone's got their opinion, and I think mine would keep folks out of trouble if they listen to it.


----------



## speedf0rce (Jul 7, 2009)

calm down there ladies..... who knew talking about sea tow would get everyone all hot and bothered... hahahahahaha grown men wanting to meet up for a school yard fight hahahaha this is too funny thanks guys I need a laugh today


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Wow! And, you call yourself an "Administrator"? I will not lower myself to your level and call you names but professional you are not. As someone else here said, "it all has to do with your upbringing". And, I know you wouldn't say that to my face, at least if you have some gray matter in between your ears. You are an embarassment to this website and you obviously are not much of a man.


workn2huntnfish has left the building!! Dumbass!!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Couple corrections. 

First, I believe the correct term is "Mall ninja." 

Second, Tom, we were coming back from Boom V when we ran out of gas. Yes, they were very cool bringing us that ice. Nice guys really. Could not believe how quick they got there, considering they stopped for ice. Nothin worse than warm tuna. 

Carry on.


----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

*Moron..*



workn2huntnfish said:


> Today, Walmart-Alvin, 4:30. Bring all of your cool aid drinking friends.
> I'll be in a white 3500 Chevy 4 door PU.
> You won't show, like I said, you ain't much of a man.


That must be your dads truck because you cant be old enough to drive yet...a "real" man knows when to keep his mouth shut. I would love to bring my Cool-Aid to watch the bloodbath that would be, but I am sure that Mont would not stoop to your childish level of stupidity anyway. You should go buy yourself some WD40 because you are going to need it to remove your foot from your mouth. You must have had a s**t day at the office or something to lose it like that. You should start learning about humility by apologizing to Mont before he bans your crazy a**. Good luck!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Today, Walmart-Alvin, 4:30. Bring all of your cool aid drinking friends.
> I'll be in a white Chevy PU.
> You won't show, like I said, you ain't much of a man.


Sorry I missed getting to talk to you. The po po's has those steel bracelets on you and I didn't want to interrupt them. It was easy to find you though 
I hope you enjoy your new wife tonight. She's going to be real special to you in the morning.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Today, Walmart-Alvin, 4:30. Bring all of your cool aid drinking friends.
> I'll be in a white 3500 Chevy 4 door PU.
> You won't show, like I said, you ain't much of a man.


Does anyone know if Life Flight has been called to Alvin in the last half hour or so?:smile:


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

so what happened to workn2huntfish???


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

11andy11 said:


> so what happened to workn2huntfish???


wondering the same thing.............


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had days where I shot my mouth off without thinking too....
Bet workn2huntfish wishes he could withdraw his hot-headed remarks. Bet he feels pretty silly right now. Been there, done that.
Glad Mont didn't have to go to jail over silly BS.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Eastern Tackle said:


> If there were ever a thread that needed to be deleted, this has instantly become the one.


I agree


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*:texasflagI bought this unlimited service back in the begining of june of this year.Lots of my friends said to get the gold membership.Unlimited towing.I did so,I hope if I need them they will give the service that they say.I am sorry this happend.This makes me sick to here about your situation.Thankfully you got towed in.There are a lot of good mariners on the water though.Plus you can rely on the united states coast guard.I always bring the faithfull kicker motor just in case of a breakdown.Yes there are many 2coolers out there that would help one an nother.This is the fishing familly.*


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Eastern Tackle said:


> If there were ever a thread that needed to be deleted, this has instantly become the one.
> 
> Cut and run.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

dont delete it, I just want to know what happened to that freakin idiot that was calling out a 7' 400 lb biker..... lmao...... i about died laughing when I read that guys posts......

Even his kicker comment is stupid, who would not want a kicker motor given the option.......


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Argo said:


> dont delete it, I just want to know what happened to that freakin idiot that was calling out a 7' 400 lb biker..... lmao...... i about died laughing when I read that guys posts......
> 
> Even his kicker comment is stupid, who would not want a kicker motor given the option.......


I was thinking the same thing. The guy has obviously never seen Mont in person. He may be the biggest man I've ever seen. That said I'm sure Mont is to much of a gentleman to stomp a mud hole in the guys A**, even if did need it!


----------



## Cory70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a little 5hp Mercury kicker on my 20 ft center console and I was out on Lake Amistad one time when my brand new water pump quit pumping the cool wet stuff and I blew a head gasket on my 125 force (yeah my fault for having a Farce), anyways while putting back at a modest 4 mph with my kicker I came across a houseboat that had twin 85 somethings (no cowls-just washbasins) that both went down. Well since I thought it was law that you must stop and render aid, I towed the guy in to Rough Canyon so slow that my GPS didn't register the speed. We got there, many people who were better equipped to handle that monster passed us so close and fast that a few times I thought that 1/2" sunburned anchor rope I had just wasn't enough. All that guy could do is b1tch and gripe that we weren't moving fast enough. That was all the thanks I got from him. But thats the law right? Thanks for the heads-up on the towing insurance, I will keep my personal insurance/kicker in good order for the next time.


----------



## savage (Dec 31, 2004)

*Another Vote FOR Boat US Towing*

Incident occurred three weeks ago, 8/2/2009, where we were approximately 26 miles away from where we wanted to be and my tanks ran dry. Some opportunist had siphoned off over 120 gallons of fuel from my boat, and my gas gauge was not functioning.
No ATT or Verizon service out there, but reached USCG-Freeport on channel 16. They relayed my condition and location to the Tempest Marine Boat US Towing operator.
We kicked back to wait, and the youths caught about two dozen gafftop cats.
Seas kicked up to 4 to 6 feet that night during the long, slow ride in, but they got us home. The security dude at Surfside Marina unlocked the gas pumps for us at 12:45 AM, so that we could continue "home" under our own power.
Having the insurance saved me $1,200 dollars that night. Subsequent to that, I have repaired the gas gauge, and installed protection in my fuel fill system. And I will definitely renew my unlimited coverage next year.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

savage said:


> Incident occurred three weeks ago, 8/2/2009, where we were approximately 26 miles away from where we wanted to be and my tanks ran dry. Some opportunist had siphoned off over 120 gallons of fuel from my boat, and my gas gauge was not functioning.
> No ATT or Verizon service out there, but reached USCG-Freeport on channel 16. They relayed my condition and location to the Tempest Marine Boat US Towing operator.
> We kicked back to wait, and the youths caught about two dozen gafftop cats.
> Seas kicked up to 4 to 6 feet that night during the long, slow ride in, but they got us home. The security dude at Surfside Marina unlocked the gas pumps for us at 12:45 AM, so that we could continue "home" under our own power.
> Having the insurance saved me $1,200 dollars that night. Subsequent to that, I have repaired the gas gauge, and installed protection in my fuel fill system. And I will definitely renew my unlimited coverage next year.


4 to 6 foot seas! At night under tow. $1200 is cheap. Good job tow guy!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Cory70 said:


> All that guy could do is b1tch and gripe that we weren't moving fast enough. That was all the thanks I got from him.


You gotta be sh**ing me.....
You stopped to help the guy when every other boat passed by and this is what he said?
I would have cut that 1/2" rope in a minute.
My hats off to you for keeping it together h:.


----------

